

Why the “Secret Law” of the Patriot Act Is Probably About Location Tracking - hga
http://www.cato.org/blog/atlas-bugged-why-secret-law-patriot-act-probably-about-location-tracking

======
hga
Reads various tea leaves to make a case that the NSA is blanket recording
location data, which is necessary for a particular highly desirable use case,
specifically:

You have suspect A on your radar and he only communicates with B, C, and D
face to face. Phone call metadata won't likely help, certainly not directly.
Location data will only help you if you can match it against a very large data
set including B, C and D's movements.

